# Action film geheimtipps :)



## Nostrex (16. August 2012)

Moin Moin
Fahre am Montag auf klassenfahrt, von daher brauche ich noch schnell ein paar gute Action Filme für die Lange fahrt.
Allerdings hab ich mittlerweile wohl schon alles gesehen, was sehenswert ist ^^
Deswegen bin ich auf der suche nach Geheimtipps ^^
Währe Dankbar, wenn ihr welche nennen könntet 
MfG


----------



## Bester_Nick (16. August 2012)

Lucky Number Slevin 
Killing Zoe 
In China essen sie Hunde 
Der City Hai 
96 Hours 
Children of Men 
Shooter 
The Town 
The Watchmen
Sin City 

Ich wette, da ist mindestens einer bei den du noch net kennst.


----------



## der_knoben (16. August 2012)

Layer Cake ist auch sehr gut


----------



## rumor (16. August 2012)

Schonmal "Boondock Saints" 1 + 2 gesehen?

Scott Pilgrim gegen den Rest der Welt
Sucker Punch
Ong Bak


----------



## Kekskruemelesser (16. August 2012)

rumor schrieb:


> Scott Pilgrim gegen den Rest der Welt



da fällt mir auch noch "KICK ASS" ein...


----------



## Voodoo2 (16. August 2012)

oder was zum lachen ?
chucky die mörderpuppe 



der beste ist aber immer noch chuck norris 
http://www.stupidedia.org/stupi/Chuck_norris


----------



## Gothic1806 (16. August 2012)

R.E.D. Älter,Härter,Besser eine Perle für sich und auch Spaßig .


Mfg  Markus


----------



## rumor (17. August 2012)

Kekskruemelesser schrieb:
			
		

> da fällt mir auch noch "KICK ASS" ein...



Au ja... Was ich bei dem Film gelacht und gestaunt hab....


----------

